# Two year old Gypsy horse critique



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ashley. Can't remember if I've critiqued this girl before, so will go by what I see now.

She looks quite tall for her age. This could mean she will possibly be taller than the average Gypsy, so might take longer to mature. Tie her tail in a knot, just below where you have the braid, like the Gypsies do in the UK. It will help keep her tail cleaner. Let it out when fly season starts.

At this point, I'm liking her neck. So many Gypsies have much shorter necks than I like. She has a pleasing head, with the 'lucky' white ear, that the Gypsies in the UK, love to see. She has good bone, which goes with her body. She also has good feathering, although some has been burned off - probably due to the mud during this last winter.

She is bum-high. Not surprising at this age. I would like to see her tail set, a bit higher. She appears to be a little straight in the rear. I'd like to see more angulation. However, she is just two and it might be the pic or the fact she is about to go through the uglies. And don't be surprised if she does. I might have told you before, that the most beautiful Gypsy my daughter ever produced, was absolutely fabulous as a baby. Then she became SO ugly, that Steph wouldn't even let visitors see her. She really was that bad. Then suddenly, she blossomed and because gorgeous again and still is. 

Your girl is pretty tall on the leg at the moment, but as she bodies-up, I expect that to change. Gypsies often take a long time to mature. Remind me of her breeding.

Typical Gypsy, nosing about in your car. Steph found Halcyon (who lets herself and others out) wandering about her front room, the other day.

Lizzie


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you featheredfeet,

She is out of a mare named dharma out a solid black with two or so white socks I forgot her name but I believe it means black or dark? Her sire is Flynn from flynt hylls gypsy horses. 

Lol she loves cars. I swear if I left her alone she would try to squeeze into it.

Thanks for telling me about your daughter, I did not hear that before bit, will keep that in mind.

Funny you bring that up because when she was almost a yearling she looked very funky and that's being kind, LOL! I'll try to find a picture.


So far she's been growing very slow and steadily. Though I have been noticing her creeping upwards, LOL! One minute she's a big chunky monkey the next she look very trim like she is now.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

American Gypsy Horses - Mardi Gras

There's a link to pictures of her after she started growing out of the ... Awkward stage lol...

I wish I could upload the photos I have from my iPad of when she looked really funky... But, for some reason they won't share, maybe it for the best ha ha. She doesn't look like the same horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I remember Flynn now. He's a nice stallion and trained well. I remember when he came into the country, we thought he was a son of Wendy's mare. Turned out he was not. Now I can't remember his pedigree, if it was ever DNA'd true. I think I knew it at one time. I believe on my other computer I have or used to have, pics of your girl's dam. 

Don't worry about showing pics of your girl, going through the uglies. They will often just be picked up and sent around the net, by others who seem to delight in running down our breed.

Lizzie


----------

